# Another reason I will never buy a (GM) Gov' Motors vehicle ever again



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Licensed Gun Owner Saves Woman from Vicious Stabbing ? Moments Later, He?s Stunned by the Words He Hears from Employer | TheBlaze.com


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I saw that earlier today. I do not blame you.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

The company I work for has the same policy. No weapons on property including your vehicle in the parking lot. We all know that if a person decides to bring a weapon into the workplace and kill fellow employees he will be stopped by the no weapons policy.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess he should have just showed the stabber the no violence allowed policy... 
Bullshit, I tell ya


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> The company I work for has the same policy. No weapons on property including your vehicle in the parking lot. We all know that if a person decides to bring a weapon into the workplace and kill fellow employees he will be stopped by the no weapons policy.


Same with my company, but I will die on a pile of brass, rather than on my knees.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I never did like the 2008 bailout of GM and Chrysler. Policies with zero tolerance is what one does so as not to have to actually investigate and find out what happened. This guy should be employee of the month.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

After 17 years working in a body shop I wouldn't allow my dog to get a GM product. Cheap plastic junk, that's being nice.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Same with my company, but I will die on a pile of brass, rather than on my knees.


Or pipe.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Disgusting toady. I gave up on GM years ago.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I work on enough to not want to own one! Shame on GM.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've worked at the Tech Center before, it's a regulated environment. You will nor buck their rules or win in court. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Oh,I'm way more mellow now.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I can attest to that. We had a 2010 GMC Acadia. That thing was junk. Absolute junk. Interior plastic parts were falling off within two weeks.

I had one scrape with a snow bank in my drive way and it was $4500 in body work. A FREAKING SNOW BANK!!! Not soil. Not ice. Not trees. Just a pile of snow that had been shoveled up a few days earlier.



Chipper said:


> After 17 years working in a body shop I wouldn't allow my dog to get a GM product. Cheap plastic junk, that's being nice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another reason Wisconsin can thank Governor Walker. The mad sure in the CC law an Employer can not prohibit you from having your gun in your car even on company property.
As a life time GM owner I switched to Ford after Obama Motors anyway never looking back.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I swore off GM (always been a Chevy guy) after the bailout.

It was a union bailout, not a GM bailout, just like the Cash for Clunkers program.

I proudly drive a Toyota now!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

tango said:


> I swore off GM (always been a Chevy guy) after the bailout.
> 
> It was a union bailout, not a GM bailout, just like the Cash for Clunkers program.
> 
> I proudly drive a Toyota now!


You do know that Chevy and GM are basically the same company?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I will not buy a new vehicle. I will not support the UAW union. I buy a good used vehicle with warranty. I avoid the depreciation of a new vehicle also.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

UAW stands for U Aint Workin 
Chevrolet Stands for Can Hear Either Valve Rod Or Lifter Every time
GM stands for Govt Motors


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Chevy,Cheapest,Hunk,Ever Ventured Yet, GMC,Gotta Mechanic Coming!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can bet the worker in the lot was a contractor not a direct employee of GM. However that is not excuse. Companies hire contractors to avoid paying them as much and to distance them self from the workers. IMO GM is still 100% responsible for the contractors they hire and how they conduct themselves.
Personally I like my GM products , but no madder how good when the company goes evil then I am done with them. They sold out to Obama and that was it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

GM still owes the taxpayer 11 million dollars. They owe families their loved ones back who died from faulty ignition switches that they knew about and covered up. They build garbage under a "you'll damned well buy it" policy. GM should have been allowed to die instead of being given a bailout. I have a 2013 Impala (work vehicle) with 60,000 miles the heater doesn't work, the CV joints are already rumbling and the steering is loose and unpredictable.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I read on another forum that he got his job back.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I read on another forum that he got his job back.


 It should never have been a case of losing it in the first place. Do overs don't count.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> It should never have been a case of losing it in the first place. Do overs don't count.


I agree, but I am still glad he got his income back until he can find someone better to work for. I should imagine that the media exposure will present some new job opportunities for him.


----------

